# mud stock oct 15-17



## walker

who all is thinkin about goin ... its right down the road from me so if some of yall wanna go have us a .... texas mimb meet and ride


----------



## jctgumby

I am thinking about it...Still not sure and Landon is still trying to get his tranny looked it...I know he was wanting to go


----------



## walker

i've gotta saw for that echo tip removal how to also lol


----------



## jctgumby

I hate to break it to all of you but that echo tip didn't make it that much louder...It was already an ear buster!!! An HMF with no packing add in a set of Hot Cams and Wiseco 11:1 pistons and the Brute Be Loud!!!


----------



## Masher

I'm thinking about it Walker. Got a few of my crew headed that way.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Wish I could...probably not gonna be ready by then...LOL


----------



## Masher

Mega party at Walkers house. Wood Butcher bring the coolaid!


----------



## walker

dunno about the party at my house i gotta la women too she may not like that to much... but we will party at the park fo sho.... bring your arse masher ...... dale you can ride ***** with me lol


----------



## wood butcher

im thinkin i may make it to walker, should have bike painted by then


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Heck walker, I might even consider riding b***h with ya just to make the party!! lol

Great bunch of guys to hang out with...


----------



## walker

might can come up witha rhino for me to drive and you can sink i mean ride mine .....lol


----------



## jctgumby

^^^That's just wrong!!!


----------



## walker

i probably jinxed me but o well... and tim come on son


----------



## Masher

We can hook up and roll out Tim.


----------



## RDWD

Dang it boys Im getting jealous. I looked but there is little chance I can make it. Over 8 hours one way and it starts on a Thursday. I'll just have to settle for pics and stories.


----------



## walker

hey can't live in that shelter also known as alabama forever come on russ... brain and tim get yall souf la arse's up here for that ride


----------



## Masher

Don't you be talkin dirty bout Gods Country son.........


----------



## walker

o luv south la 1 day when i get to your status i'm goin to buy me a camp down there somewhere


----------



## Masher

I was talkin bout Bama... LOL... My true home state.

I know you want to come down here you like to party... We look for any reason to do that here. Hey look my dog took a crap. Get the boys on the horn it's time to get sauced.


----------



## walker

and it wasn't in the house shots all around.........lol


----------



## RDWD

bwaaaaaa that chit is funny.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

walker said:


> might can come up witha rhino for me to drive and you can sink i mean ride mine .....lol


Heck, I'll just ride with you in the rhino and down the Purple & Gold cans!!! :rockn:


----------



## Masher

Did someone mention frosty cold beverages....?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

:friday::friday::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## walker

o yea i need some frosty adult beverages


----------



## Masher

LSU beer.... Wooooooo Hoooooooo!


----------



## walker

bought me some texas tech beers black and red come on


----------



## wood butcher

sounds like a plan, walker can u get off work . what town is mud stock in ?


----------



## Masher

Think it's in Waco where those people got smoked by the ATF. No that's not it.... Something with a J where they hold mud nats.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

hey walker, I'll just ride in the rhino and help you empty the cooler!!


----------



## Masher

That's a plan I might have you another riding partner too Dale. If he can control himself at school.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I think it is in Jacksonville Tx.


----------



## walker

yep jacksonville,tx ...... yea i will be able to get off work ... and i gotta make some calls dale see if i can borrow rhino or something to us to ride and drink and drink some more ........... come on.. i hope yall can make it... and masher if he any thing like you he ain't acting right ....


----------



## Masher

I'm in as of right now. Ready for some Mudstock bably. Time to Eat.


----------



## walker

now we need to get drillers bike running and get woodro butcher and and its a party ... i imagine that a few tx boyz might show up tooo...


----------



## Masher

They better have horns on their head, we only ride with one Walker and that's you.


----------



## walker

what you trying to say masher


----------



## Masher

Bwahahahhahahahhaha!


----------



## walker

thats ok forker.............


----------



## Masher

LOL... The rainbow coalition.


----------



## walker

me :nutkick:masher...lol.... what ever man ..........


----------



## Masher

You know you my boy lol...



Walker


----------



## walker

yea i hear yea:beerchug:


----------



## Masher

Can't wait to ride again with ya and we going to kick it at Mudstock like the insane clown posse.


----------



## walker

you goin to bring the afro wig... i'm goin to bust out tha sombrero...


----------



## wood butcher

im startin to wonder adout u 2.


----------



## walker

i gotta pimp hat witha feather in it for you too woodro so you ain't left out


----------



## Masher

I might have to bring out the Fro Fo Sho!


----------



## walker

boys i know mud stock is a ways away but its been raining for 3 days.... mudin gods maybe lookin down us


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

With all this rain I been wanting to go riding SOOOOOOOOOO bad!!! Oh, I forgot!! I don't have a ride....:34:


----------



## walker

man you know you can pick mine up anytime


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ You got insurance on that thing yet? LMFAO

I should know something by weeks end...


----------



## walker

not yet calling tomorrow for sure lol... good if that ol' adjuster gives you a hardtime give an good ol' country *** whoopin


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ WILL DO!!:twak::beat::chairshot::buttkick::hitwithrock:


----------



## Masher

I rode Saturday with the boys it was pretty nasty.


----------



## walker

dale what in the heck is your boy doin in that pick look like he doin the mad irishman dance


----------



## MeanGreen198

I may be able to make this trip! just gotta see if i can get my trailer or if i can get some of the guys to go and hitch a ride!


----------



## walker

hells yea son come on........


----------



## Masher

I think he just ate a lemon Walker. A whole lemon peel and all.


----------



## walker

bwahahahah .... talk to driller yesterday he talkin to a friend that has a sxs o he might show up. but he was on his way to do his pt test for his national guard job he has to do 2 miles in 17 min told him he was goin to be hurrting........


----------



## Masher

LOL.. I would pay to go watch that and heckle him as he ran. Walker you could drive the golf cart next to him while he is running and I would have the megaphone giving him hell.


----------



## walker

while we 're drinkin those purple and gold cans .... that would be funny i would imagine he would be cursin us fo sho


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

walker said:


> while we 're drinkin those purple and gold cans .... that would be funny i would imagine he would be cursin us fo sho


 You better know it!!!

Not sure what the boy was doing in that pic :thinking:.....lmao I just found it and thought it was funny as heck! lol

Well, I took the PT test today and passed everything. Signed my paperwork and signed my soul to Uncle Sam for at least 3 years...


----------



## walker

i salute you my boy thanks for it.... glad all went well was wondering if yea made the 2 miler


----------



## walker

you talk to your friend about coming out to play with his sxs


----------



## Masher

mudstock....


----------



## walker

yea driller gots a friend thats he trying to see if wants to go "mud stock" so he can drink and video all of us


----------



## RDWD

Good job Driller youre making us proud man.


----------



## Masher

Driller.... He's the man with the plan...


----------



## phreebsd

and the the man with the wings!


----------



## Yesterday

mm wings.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

HotWing said:


> and the the man with the wings!


 LOL, those wings in your avatar look D-licious!! Might have to pick up some wings soon!! lol


----------



## Masher

MMMmmmm.. Me want wings.


----------

